# belle azure pics??



## violet22379 (May 29, 2005)

Where can i see good pictures of the belle azure collection????
thanks!!


----------



## roxybc (May 29, 2005)

Here:  Son_Risa just posted these on LJ.  Once again, I hope she doesn't mind me posting these.  She swiped them on her hand to compare them with existing shadows:

























*Son_Risa*
 Quote:

  Juxt is wayyyyy lighter than Lucky Green - which is why i didn't photograph it. Belle Azure is just the slightest bit lighter than Freshwater, kind of a disappointment actually. And no I'm not taking anymore comparison pictures, so please, don't ask for them. I swatched the colors I thought they'd be closely compared to.


----------



## Jillith (May 29, 2005)

Belle Azure shadow looks like Parrot to me!


----------



## roxybc (May 29, 2005)

Son_Risa wrote: 
 Quote:

  It's absolutely nothing like parrot. Parrot is turquoise-ish. Belle Azure seems to be a frosty version of electric eel.


----------



## Liz (May 29, 2005)

what is the link to the LJ? i just set up an account awhile ago and I'm trying to find some mac communities.


----------



## Onederland (May 29, 2005)

AHHH I MUST HAVE ALL THE SHADDDOOOOOWWWSSS...


----------



## Juneplum (May 29, 2005)

dude those shadows kick a**! i must have them all!!


----------



## Celina (May 29, 2005)

Okay, now there's even more on my wishlist, but less than a week til I get to check things out, so...


----------



## Cleopatra (May 29, 2005)

OMG Belle Azure is gawjus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I can't wait for this to arrive in Australia


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (May 29, 2005)

ooo this girl is gonna get all the collection except for quiver, i have golden bronze - and i get free lipstick because i have 6 emptys but im gonna be smart and not buy one lipstick - the next day i come back with the pots from belle azure and a blush pot i been saving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




aww i learning how to save monies ;D ;D


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 29, 2005)

Holy sh*t! I'm gonna be SO broke! Even if I already have Freshwater, I think that I still need Belle Azure.... Just for the name.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:


----------



## Krystle (May 29, 2005)

I cant stop looking at those.  I have seen them at 3 places and I just stare!!!  I want all the shadows SOOO bad.  Only a few more days


----------



## Sanne (May 29, 2005)

god I want the blue e/s!!!!!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (May 29, 2005)

Quiver looks a LOT darker than I thought.  Do you guys think it'd work on a pale girl like me?  (NC20-25 depending on season)?


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_





 Holy sh*t! I'm gonna be SO broke! Even if I already have Freshwater, I think that I still need Belle Azure.... Just for the name.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops:_

 
Belle Azure *is* Freshwater.

The Belle Azure testers came in the MAC counter when I stopped by the other day.

We held them right next to each other & swatched them. None of us saw a difference at all. And that was with 4 MAC MA's (including me! teehee!) looking at them.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jillith* 
_Belle Azure shadow looks like Parrot to me!_

 
Nope, Belle Azure is Freshwater. Not close to Parrot at all.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *canadiangirl_1117* 
_Quiver looks a LOT darker than I thought. Do you guys think it'd work on a pale girl like me? (NC20-25 depending on season)?_

 
I'm NC25-30. You *might* be able to get away with Quiver if applied lightly. I'll have to play with those more when I pick up my gratis. I think Good as Gold or Hundered Degrees would look fantastic on you, though.


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 29, 2005)

Oh lordy, that's not good....now I have four eyeshadows to get.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ops: 

*Starts running around the house trying to scrounge up money*



mich.


----------



## banana (May 29, 2005)

Eeek!  I'm really torn over whether I should buy freshwater or belle azure.  I guess if they are both the same I can wait...


----------



## Shawna (May 29, 2005)

Leisure time looks pretty close to plum dressing to me.  I am surprised she compared it to star violet instead of plum dressing.  On the bright side, I won't have to worry about spending too much money on this collection.  I already have freshwater and plum dressing and when I go and see them in person I will decide if they are similar enough for me to leave.  I probably need lucky green and elite though.  And I want one of the pearlizer powders.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Leisure time looks pretty close to plum dressing to me.  I am surprised she compared it to star violet instead of plum dressing._

 
Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.

I'll bring my digi-cam with me when I pick up my Belle Azure Gratis. I'll take a pic of Plum Dressing next to Leisuretime and post it.


----------



## Shawna (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_Yeah, that's what I was thinking too.
I'll bring my digi-cam with me when I pick up my Belle Azure Gratis. I'll take a pic of Plum Dressing next to Leisuretime and post it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That would be most appreciated!  Thanks PnkCosmo.


----------



## fletch50 (May 29, 2005)

is it just me, or does Lucky Green look really close to UD's Acid Rain.......


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fletch50* 
_is it just me, or does Lucky Green look really close to UD's Acid Rain......._

 
Good question!! I'll bring my Acid Rain with me when I check out the colors! I'll post a swatch comparison of those as well!!


----------



## lenjhn (May 29, 2005)

Has anyone found swatches of the bronzing sticks?  I saw the picture from the magazine, but I want to see real live swatches!


----------



## solardame (May 29, 2005)

I don't have Freshwater, Electric Eel or any other color similar to those for that matter. Must get Belle Azure and Lucky Green!


----------



## Cygnette (May 29, 2005)

The pearlizer powders look just *stunning* I think I'm going to have to get two of them, plus probably all 5 eyeshadows. Not sure about lip products yet, but wow! What an awesome collection!!


----------



## ishtarchick (May 29, 2005)

.... so Goldbit isn't coming back?...
belle azure looks BEAUTIFUL!!!  It's a shame every damn blue e/s turns green on me....


----------



## shriekingviolet (May 29, 2005)

I think she probably just didn't take pictures of it because it was a repromote.


----------



## MacLover (May 29, 2005)

Wow!  I think I have changed my mind and I will end up getting more than just Pink Freeze l/s!


----------



## janeliwy (May 30, 2005)

*it kills my lemming thanks*

if ba is similar to freshwater, i wont get leisuretime if similar to plum dressing and elife if similar to amberlight, guess for the moment i want expensivo, lucky green and goldbit since i dont have this yet


----------



## Celina (May 30, 2005)

Are the pearlizer powders loose or pressed?


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 30, 2005)

^ loose like pigments I believe.


----------



## Celina (May 30, 2005)

Thanks, I am hoping they are


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Celina* 
_Thanks, I am hoping they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep, they're loose. They're a sheer version of pigments.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *canadiangirl_1117* 
Quiver looks a LOT darker than I thought. Do you guys think it'd work on a pale girl like me? (NC20-25 depending on season)?

 
I'm NC25-30. You *might* be able to get away with Quiver if applied lightly. I'll have to play with those more when I pick up my gratis. I think Good as Gold or Hundered Degrees would look fantastic on you, though._

 
Thanks!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe I'll go with the gold one for a subtle bronze-y look


----------



## tarteheart (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *roxybc* 
_Here:  Son_Risa just posted these on LJ.  Once again, I hope she doesn't mind me posting these._

 
Make sure you upload those pictures to your own server instead of hotlinking her images...


----------



## littlemakeupboy (May 30, 2005)

i really hope that i get gratis from the line


----------



## leenybeeny (May 30, 2005)

I don't think I will need any of these e/s.. to me Lucky Green looks like Juxt.. I will have to compare.. and Belle Azure there looks just like Kicky Blue does on me.


----------



## gigiproductions (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 
_i really hope that i get gratis from the line_

 
babe u get gratis from every line  8) 

i cant wait till i get mine rofl
cuz i don 't work for mac but i get so much stuff from my MA friends which saves me moneythey usually dont want their gratis


----------



## user2 (May 30, 2005)

If any MA here dont want their gratis stuff...dont hesitate to call me!!!!!


----------



## joytheobscure (May 30, 2005)

You know, I wasn't buying anything from this collection... now I need all the shadows.  Well I was going to buy belle azure but that was IT.  <grin>


----------



## mrskloo (May 30, 2005)

I just bought some Belle Azure stuff! WOOHOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Got all the eyeshadows and the pearlizers. Man are they GORGEOUS!! I didn't see Rayothon though. Too bad, I really want that. :/ But I did pick up a Sexy Sweet l/g. Gonna go get some more after the move.

And the Lady Sol stuff.. I think it's lip conditioners. SO PRETTY!! Agghhh... I was practically jumping around with the MA when I saw Belle Azure!


----------



## Liz (May 30, 2005)

pictures!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskloo (May 30, 2005)




----------



## PnkCosmo (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlemakeupboy* 
_i really hope that i get gratis from the line_

 
Why wouldn't you get it? We get gratis from every collection that comes out.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 30, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrskloo* 
_I just bought some Belle Azure stuff! WOOHOO!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Got all the eyeshadows and the pearlizers. Man are they GORGEOUS!! I didn't see Rayothon though. Too bad, I really want that. :/ But I did pick up a Sexy Sweet l/g. Gonna go get some more after the move.

And the Lady Sol stuff.. I think it's lip conditioners. SO PRETTY!! Agghhh... I was practically jumping around with the MA when I saw Belle Azure!_

 
Holy crap!! How did you get your hands on Belle Azure before I even got my gratis?!?! I am sooo jealous!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Our counter only had the testers in. I hope it all comes in tomorrow!!


----------



## CaramelCutie (May 30, 2005)

Could you please describe the lipglass color you purchased from the Belle Azure collection?


----------



## mrskloo (May 30, 2005)

I'm the worst person to ask to describe colors. Supposedly, from my husbands point of view, I can't tell the difference between gray and blue.

But it does look similar, to me at least, to the Quiver pearlizer. If that helps at all.


----------



## CaramelCutie (May 30, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## Liz (May 30, 2005)

wow. i really like the eye shadows. even more so since they're veluxe pearls! i'm kind of feeling iffy on the pearlizers. have to se ehow they work on me though. thanks for the pics!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (May 30, 2005)

How dark is Quiver?  Does it go on sheer enough for my pasty skin to pull it off as a bronzer kind of thing?


----------



## AlliSwan (May 30, 2005)

OMG I want to punch you in the face for having the collection already you lucky biotch! I LOVE IT and I was such a cynic about this collection arghhhh.... Are the pearlizer powders lipsafe????? If so, I might need all three.....


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 30, 2005)

yeah i'm a bit worried that Quiver will look too orangey/bronzy on my very fair skin...

but there's the sticks as well!


----------



## Celina (May 31, 2005)

OMG, now I know that I am getting 4, hey maybe all, of the e/s!  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Star (May 31, 2005)

CRAP CRAP CRAP!!

I wasn't going to buy anything!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 31, 2005)

Lucky you!! Yesterday, when I saw Quiver for the first time, I was thinking 'Yurk BBQ powder!', but on your pic, its less orangey...

Okay now I know that I'll pass on Belle Azure, because its too similar to Freshwater. And I never use it...


----------



## Shawna (May 31, 2005)

Any more swatches yet?  I am dying to see leisuretime compared to plum dressing.   And I want to see the lipstick and lipglass swatches.  BTW, on the mac website, I compared their swatches for freshwater and belle azure and they were identical.  The leisuretime and plum dressing were very slightly different, but the swatches on the net are never the same as real life.  Can't wait for Thursday.  Gahhhhh.


----------



## Star (May 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_swatches for freshwater and belle azure and they were identical._

 
Yeah, no kidding, down to the last character in the hex color code: 4A98C6


----------



## Shawna (May 31, 2005)

Heh heh, I missed that, but too funny.  I guess everyone's ? is answered on that.  Identical.


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 31, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Any more swatches yet?  I am dying to see leisuretime compared to plum dressing._

 
Our testers are supposed to be in tomorrow, so I'll take comparison pics then if no one else has yet.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (May 31, 2005)

Hm, so if Belle Azure is identical to Freshwater, I guess I can probably wait (though I don't want to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Has anyone seen swatches of Expensivo anywhere?


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 1, 2005)

*You know....*

Hundred Degrees looks a lot like Pleasureflush skinfinish. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also, has anyone seen Magnetique?  I want a BRIGHT magenta lipgloss with  blue shimmer (think Pink Pearl pigment).

Sometimes the descriptions do not match the actual product.  I wondered how sheer it is.


----------



## Star (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_Heh heh, I missed that, but too funny.  I guess everyone's ? is answered on that.  Identical._

 
But that's online only.  There may be a difference "in person".


----------



## nphernetton (Jun 1, 2005)

I wasnt planning on purchasing any of these and now I have a nice list of e/s that I am going to go buy!


----------



## snexce (Jun 2, 2005)

Leisuretime is really nice in comparison to star violet!  I think I'm going to get this along with Belle Azure since I don't have freshwater


----------



## odium (Jun 2, 2005)

*cries* belle azure launched at my mac store today. i'm broke! i let my credit card expire (since i know what's good for me). but it's killing me! i want to go buy it now! i'll just have to wait until tomorrow (payday). talk about being impatient...


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jun 2, 2005)

I bought Lucky Green today and it is FANTASTIC. I totally love it.

As far as Belle Azure & Leisure Time, not so much. I put them on side by side on my hand vs. Freshwater & Plum Dressing and they are 99.9% identical. Blargh. What a shame. They really dissappointed me.

=[


----------



## Oonie (Jun 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *odium* 
_*cries* belle azure launched at my mac store today. i'm broke! i let my credit card expire (since i know what's good for me). but it's killing me! i want to go buy it now! i'll just have to wait until tomorrow (payday). talk about being impatient..._

 
Me too. It is taking everything in me not to run to this MAC counter that is not having their event yet, but my appt is tomorrow at a different one. I already have my shopping list ready. But of course that may change.


----------

